# The Railway Tavern - N17 London



## spitfire (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi recently I was down in Tottenham, in North London and found this old pub that was turned into a music venue and then shutdown. I dont know much about it but it's on White Hart Lane, on the corner of the infamous Penshurst Road (where Baby P lived and died!). It was known both as the Railway Tavern and The Station as it is near the train station!
































Also near the building is this shop which never looks like it is open and the light is allways left on dispite it being in a really bad state!


----------



## Potter (Dec 16, 2010)

Interesting old places. I wonder what's inside them?


----------



## projectzip (Jan 21, 2011)

You should have gone upto the window and taken a pic to see what was inside.


----------

